# Oil Sprayer that works!



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 7, 2020)

After trying several oil sprayers found one that really works.  Love this thing.  Nice wide even spray.  Works great to spray meat and pans,  You know when you add oil to hot pan it just goes to the side.  Spray the pan with this and stays on bottom of pan.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks for the review 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 .  Very helpful!

But for me I am not frustrated enough by my PAM can to invest $25.00 plus shipping for an oil sprayer.  But that's just me!


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks for the advice.  I use mine (different brand) mostly for air frying and I'm not too happy with it.


----------

